

Ask HN: Where to find used office furniture? - KevBurnsJr

We're looking specifically for lots of big whiteboards, but we don't want to break the bank.<p>Does anyone know of any treasure troves in the valley housing motherloads of used office furniture?
======
pedalpete
I've been looking too, but haven't been able to source big whiteboards locally
(and shipping costs on the big items limits any savings you'd get).

I went to ikea, in the "as is" section and grabbed a huge panel of lamenated
something ($6). Now, i've just got to get some whiteboard paint
[http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17835&utm_source...](http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17835&utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=se&utm_campaign=V9124&cookietest=1)

The whiteboard will end up twice as big as anything I found at office depot,
and cost should be less than $40.

------
brk
craigslist is usually a dearth of used office furniture. You can also often
find used office furniture dealers in your area via a Google search for the
same.

For whiteboards you can also use a large piece of glass (mounted on a standing
frame, or against a wall).

FYI, I bought a roll of "whiteboard vinyl" a few years back at another startup
with the intention of covering the walls in a conference room with it to make
huge whiteboard areas. It sucked, don't waste your money. If the walls are not
glass-smooth all the little bumps come through and make it a bitch to write on
or erase.

~~~
RobGR
The white board vinyl works best if you use it to repair some old whiteboards.
You get the old ones for free, that are scratched and suffering from the
can't-quite-erase-completely problem, and then cover them. You can also
convert a chalkboard into a whiteboard this way.

If you start from scratch, you have to get something extremely smooth I guess
-- maybe formica countertop material would work.

In answer to the general question, the best place to get used office furniture
is in the dumpsters and loading docks of office buildings.

------
alnayyir
Don't post at 0300 EST if you want answers. I know you're not asking for
answers on the eastern seaboard, but there clearly aren't many more people
online.

I'm only here because I'm a night-time Linux admin.

